# 4-17 [A Bruiser on the Fly]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
Josh, Nathan, Andrew & I hit the water at 3 Mile last night around 7 o'clock. You can check the full report under inshore reports for a more detailed read if you're interested, but to make a long story short we put the smackdown on the redfish again. I only had the fly rod out for about 45 minutes out of the whole trip, but I did hook into one good one & set it too early on a few more. The 36.75'' fatty that I landed kept digging & digging trying to get to those pilings, but I lucked out & managed to turn her every time she almost made it. The 9WT really needs to be retired for reds & replaced with a 10 or a 12... Haha. Man are those fights tiring! All in all, a killer night on the water with my best buds. 

*Tally for the Night: * Chunky 36.75'' bull (& 4 others, but those were caught on spinning gear) 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sawyer, you tie your own flies??? WTG fer another great night!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Sawyer, you tie your own flies??? WTG fer another great night!


Sure do Jason!  Thanks man! My job at Spanky Baits actually consists of mostly tying, although I don't have to tie many flies at work, because it's mostly just flashabou & bucktail skirts for big inline spinner baits!

Here's the other patterns I've been catching the bulls on!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a big fly fisher, done it a few times but I think I would like tying the flies better...Looks purty dern cool! If you need some deer hair or something let me know....If you need real feathers, I have turkeys and chickens....Bout ta go to bed to get some sleep fer church in the AM...If it don't rain tomorrow after church, I may load up the kids to try to catch some king out in the pass or a little of shore (weather permitting)...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That is 1 pretty fish. Nice & fat, she'll make lots of little ones.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> That is 1 pretty fish. Nice & fat, she'll make lots of little ones.


Yup, she was short but very heavy! Sure put the 9WT (& my arms) to work!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Do y'all just primarily fish lights at night?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

PusherManB2 said:


> Do y'all just primarily fish lights at night?


Yeah man, probably 80% of the fishing I do is out at 3 Mile in the lights.


----------

